# Flourish and Mystery Snails?



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello!

I have a five gallon with 1 betta and 1 mystery snail. It's a bare bottom tank but lots of plants: 1 small and 1 large anubias, 2 small windelov java ferns, one medium narrow leaf java fern, and a ton of floating wisteria. I have a 6500 k CFL in the tank that is on about 10 hours per day. I am thinking of adding a tropica fern as well. I have read that liquid Seachem Flourish is good for plants that are not heavy root feeders, but as it contains copper I am concerned for my mystery snail. I've done some searching and it seems folks have differing views of whether or not Flourish is safe to use with snails. I would like to try it but I'd like some reassurance that it won't kill my snail. What have your experiences been?

Thank you!


----------



## erinbirdsong (Jan 16, 2013)

I use all liquid chemicals including flourish and my mystery snails are fine. Just dose as directed


----------

